# Serpent 25 mini



## Tai (17/10/16)

Any vendor have stock in Cape Town?


----------



## Q-Ball (25/10/16)

Any vendors thinking about bringing more in?


----------



## HouseOfVape (25/10/16)

In JHB but we have them in black 

http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta-black/


----------



## Q-Ball (25/10/16)

HouseOfVape said:


> In JHB but we have them in black
> 
> http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta-black/



Thanks, placing my order now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

